

Test Driven Development Lifecycle - hecticjeff
http://hecticjeff.net/2011/03/22/test-driven-development-lifecycle/

======
josefrichter
Want more :-) There are thousands of blogposts about how various testing tools
work, but very few about WHAT to test and HOW to test it. Something with
exaples on some app like a simple blog or photo gallery, etc. would be
awesome.

~~~
hecticjeff
Glad you enjoyed it!

I've noticed this as well, there aren't enough articles that give a heuristic
view of testing as a whole process.

Hopefully I'll get time to write "part 2" of this article soon, with a walk-
though of testing the whole stack.

